# Psychic Readings From Ebay



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I got a reading from a lady thst emailed me back some info. . and seriously she knew things that blew me away..

Then came the question about babies heres a sample:

_You know I do see that there is pregnancy around you as I feel you will notice some really strong changes straight away.

The reference I am getting is morning sickness but this is most likely just my reference and it may be that it is just about the fact that from the very time you are pregnant you will feel that you are.

It is a change in your metabolism, people will say that you should not feel it so soon but you will.

And I do not feel that this is all that far off. You are indeed a little impatient about this I can see but you know it appears to me to be close. Now as you as if this is this cycle I am not sure, this is because time is quite hard for me to define at times. But I can tell you that there is not a lot of time before you will have those pregnant feelings around you.

I am also seeing that you will have more than one child around you in the future I do feel that there will be two little ones around you in the distance as I look ahead.

I keep seeing the word twin around you yet I do not see that you are having twins so I am not sure what that reference is about.
Not getting back to the future children I do feel that you will have a girl child, this is showing quite clearly around you also there will be another child born around the same time with a family member or friend and these children will grow together and be raised knowing each other. _ 
And my SIL is due in July for her baby too. ( would that be around the same time?? - Id be due in jan if we concieved this month)

Can anyone shed any light for me? Im so pumped , finished clomid 3 days ago so just hoping to O!!!

Thanks ladies...

spell worked wonders last night, and the possums love me for leaving them egg


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

good luck

all sounds very positive 

  

Kate


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hiya,


I had a psychic reading from a guy from ebay about a year ago as I couldn't find Lesley on there anymore. 


He was totally hopeless saying that you have to give these things time and they'll happen, then basically got a lecture in what women ttc needed to do which was all common sense. 


I wasn't going to look at this again, but getting desperate to know if we'll ever get pg, I've checked today and there's lots of people offering these pregnancy readings from £4 to £10! They give due date / sex / how many kids you'll have. I do wonder if they're like random numbers they pluck out of thin air. 


Luckily for me I can't remember the paypal account my card is registered to, so can't try it out. 


xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I did a few of these years back but hopeless. My friend also did and she wasn't tic and they told her the same things as me


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

It's a shame that people see this as another type of scan.


This guy on ebay had really good rating and really good credentials as far as I was aware, but the results were so disappointing. It turned out because they'd emailed it to DH's email address he didn't want to tell me because he knew I'd be upset.


The same with Lesley, my friend Jo (we were pg together on here but knew each other before) had one good reading from her, but then Jo said that others were a bit out and it was like she knew a lot of people from FF went so she focussed everything on ttc. I know someone who had a hyst and was told that she'd get pg soon and have a baby. 


There was one I found for £2 so I thought I'd give it a go and asked about my angel babies, she said that she feels really touched with my question and will call me for free to try and contact them. She also said there's 2 children here now that will give me hope and stuff, there's my little boy but got no idea who the other child is. My best friend has 3 kids and one on the way... they're like nieces and nephews to me. 


xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

After a brief conversation with a guy from Ireland I was managed to get my paypal sorted. 


As I could get 2 readings for £10 I thought why not. 


One said that I'll have a little girl conceived July this year and born April next, the other said that I'll have a little girl and she'll be conceived late this year early next year. Both said they saw the pregnancy being healthy but birth being early. 


We'll have to wait and see if they're true.


I think I'm going to see the NHS recurrent MC clinic to get some help. After asking to get steralised the waiting list manager was so upset she spoke to my consultant who refused and said I need to try other alternatives first, she was lovely and told me about her situation and how they found something with her that just needed steroids and it was all fixed. So she said not to give up hope. 


I'm due my lap in April, so I guess if I left it a bit then July would be a good time to conceive, I should get all the tests out the way by then so all should be ok. I know when I had the scan for the ectopic that they couldn't find my ovary so I know thats tethered, just pray to god that my tubes are still ok. 


xxx


----------

